# Starter motor



## 70Stang (Jan 21, 2019)

The gear had gotten chewed up and I just replaced the entire starter. One of the bolts that holds it in felt funny when I was putting it back together. My question is,Can I use a helicoil on the 4 threaded bolt holes now? I figure if one is pulling the threads,Then at some point,The others will.




Thanks!
Kevin


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

There is a multipage thread on this topic 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/146225-starter-motor-gets-loose-hmsk80.html


My preference is to drill and tap for 5/16 thread.


----------

